# Alfry!!! X 2000 (*j*)



## cuchuflete

Congratulations Alfry!!

Thanks for a lot of
quality
posts

 
Un abbraccio,
Cuchu​


----------



## pinkpanter

¡¡Felicidades!!


----------



## lauranazario

Well-deserved congratulations, Alfry!

Saludos,
LN


----------



## DDT

Bella Alfry, hai passato anche Tu il traguardo dei 2000 post!

DDT


----------



## Silvia

Sai che mi piace scherzare, perciò ho pronta qui una breve filastrocca per te  

Sembran pochi, sembran tanti, 
i tuoi post sono giganti
qualcuno prolisso, qualcuno stringato,
bravo alfry, sei migliorato!   

Adesso, non ti illudere però


----------



## VenusEnvy

Alfry: I don't think we've spent much time together, but I give you a pat on the back!


----------



## Artrella

Per il mio  amico  *Alfry*  che *sempre* m'aiuta ...  *due mila congratulazioni*!!!  ​

Adesso questa Cucciolotta va a fare la nanna!!!


----------



## te gato

Congratulations ALFRY!!!!!

ON 2000 POSTS..
Wishing you many..many..many..yadda,yadda..more..

te gato


----------



## lsp

Congrats, Alfry. I bet I've read all 2000, so I feel qualified to rate them as always pleasant, always helpful, always humble, always interesting, I could go on. I bet I could think of 2000 legitimate compliments that your posts merit.


----------



## Alfry

thank you so much ladies and gentlemen
I'm happy to be here with you

I'm sorry if I've been a bit longwinded or too playful sometimes.
I've noticed that being too serious induces a boring feeling in those who are reading,
and being a prankster induces a mistrusting feeling.
"in medium est virtus" (as a very famous man once told... ehm... yeah, it must have been Berlusconi... or did he talk about media ???).
never mind...
after all I don't like boring people so I always try to slip, here and there, a cheerful note in my posts.
I hope you don't mind (too much at least).

a big hug to anyone out there ...
wait a moment... come back please...
my wallet has been stolen 


Grazie ragazzi e ragazze.
Sono contento di essere qui con voi 

mi spiace se a volte sono un po' troppo prolisso o un po' troppo giocoso. 
Ho notato che esser troppo seri induce noia in chi legge , ed esser troppo burloni induce i lettori a non fidarsi.
"in medium est virtus" (come disse una volta uno famosissimo... ehm... si, dev'esser stato Berlusconi... o forse parlava di media???)
non importa...
in definitiva, non amo annoiare la gente quindi cerco sempre di inserire una nota allegra qua e la.
spero non vi dispiaccia (troppo almeno)

Un abbraccio forte a tutti...
ehi, un momento... tornate qui...
mi hanno fregato il portafogli


----------



## ILT

Alfry:

Congratulations!!!

... and here's your wallet.  Please forget the pretty pictures of flowers and butterflies you had there, they're not there anymore ...  

ILT


----------



## Cath.S.

Congratulations, Alfry!
They all say you're wonderful, why would they lie?
Bonne continuation!


----------



## Whodunit

I'm late, but since we already PM'd each other, I want to say "Congrats and keep posting!"


----------



## belén

Hey Alfry! 
We don't meet around so much, but don't think I don't keep track of the cool foreros  You are one of them for sure!!! 

Congrats!
Belén


----------



## zebedee

Congratulations Alfry!

Here's to many more posts.

zeb


----------



## walnut

Congratulazioni Alfry!!!  Walnut


----------



## abc

*Alfry,*

*Congratulations!!!*


----------

